# SSD: Mehr Platz belegt als eigentlich belegt sein sollte ...



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

Ich habe Windows neu installiert und auf der SSD sind 13 GB an Daten, wenn ich alle Ordner auswähle und die Größe anzeigen lasse ...

Aber wenn ich die Eigenschaften vom Laufwerk angucke, steht dort: 66,6 GB belegt ...

Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Dagonzo (26. November 2012)

Wann hast du das mal nachgeschaut? Nach dem Einschalten des Rechners oder nachdem er längere Zeit an war?


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Geh sterben.

Vielleicht ist deine Auslagerungsdatei ja 53 GB groß, würde mich nicht wundern bei 32 GB RAM, weil Windows ja automatisch die Größe der Pagefile aussucht.


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

Hmm, dann mach ich mal die Auslagerungsdatei woanders hin ...

Aber noch ein Problem: Sobald ich den USB 3.0 Driver installiere, der beim Mainboard mit geliefert wurde, hängt sich Windows auf und lässt sich auch nach einem Reset nicht mehr starten, nicht mal im abgesicherten Modus ... Was soll ich nun tun? Nochmal neu installieren?


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Noch ne SSD kaufen Mago


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

Kann ich vielleicht auch hilfreiche Antworten bekommen? 

Ernsthaft, Windows geht nicht mehr -.-


----------



## Dagonzo (26. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber noch ein Problem: Sobald ich den USB 3.0 Driver installiere, der beim Mainboard mit geliefert wurde, hängt sich Windows auf und lässt sich auch nach einem Reset nicht mehr starten, nicht mal im abgesicherten Modus ... Was soll ich nun tun? Nochmal neu installieren?


In dem Fall schau mal nach, ob es auf der HP vom Boardhersteller eine neuere Treiberversion gibt. Ansonsten eine Reparaturinstallation mit der Windows-CD machen.


Magogan schrieb:


> Kann ich vielleicht auch hilfreiche Antworten bekommen?
> 
> Ernsthaft, Windows geht nicht mehr -.-


Die sind nur neidisch


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

Ich hab das mal neu installiert bzw. mache das gerade ... Und dann werde ich zuerst die Windows-Updates installieren ... Bei der Treiber-Installation lasse ich dann den USB-Treiber weg ...

Vielleicht hilft das ja ...

Ich sitze schon seit 14:30 Uhr oder so dadran, den PC umzurüsten und zum Laufen zu bringen ... Alleine die Hardware einzubauen hat schon ziemlich lange gedauert ...


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die sind nur neidisch


Leider nicht, Mittwoch bestelle ich die Samsung 830er 128GB. :> Da kommt dann lecker Windows 8 Pro drauf und die 4TB sind dann Datengrab für...Urlaubsfotos.


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

4TB hab ich auch noch, allerdings ist nicht alles frei ... Und 128 GB sind ziemlich knapp, wenn man ein paar Spiele usw. spielen will ... Hab schon überlegt, eine zweite SSD für Spiele zu kaufen, aber das kann noch warten (derzeit letzter Platz auf der Warteliste für Anschaffungen) ...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. November 2012)

geschütze systemdatien einblenden
versteckte dateien und ordner anzeigen
treesizefree runterladen und als admin starten udn gucken wo der speicher belegt ist

dann indizierung, ruhezustand abschalten und auslagerungsdatei auf 2gb reduzieren


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2012)

Danke, jetzt funktioniert alles^^


----------



## xynlovesit (27. November 2012)

Mac - Frustfrei 




Musste fuer einen Kunde einen Rechner einrichten mit Windows 7.. eine Katastrophe. Hat zwar dann am Ende geklappt, aber die Zeit man bei Windows immer investieren muss...


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2012)

Dafür kostet Windows eben weniger ^^


----------



## Xidish (27. November 2012)

Geht das schon wieder los (Mac vs PC)?!
Und schau Dich mal hier um, xynlovesit!
In all den Jahren hier gab es schon so einige gefrustete MAC User.


----------



## xynlovesit (27. November 2012)

Laesst sich halt nicht vermeiden, dass der Computer nur so schlau ist , wie die Person davor sitzt, ob Mac, Windows, Linux oder Ubuntu

Wollte aber hier kein VS. wieder anfangen, war eher nur als Spass gemeint :b


btw. wie bist du eigentlich mit der SSD zufrieden? Wollte mir noch eine Einbauen in den Mac Mini, 1TB HDD Und noch ne SSD reinquetschen, geht ja anscheinend ...


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2012)

Ja, doch ganz okay, alles, was geladen werden muss, wird extrem schnell geladen, Spiele etc. laden schneller (mehr FPS hat man aber nicht) ^^ Windows ist nach dem Start direkt betriebsbereit, ohne dass man 2 Minuten warten muss, bis die ganzen Programme geladen sind ...


----------



## eMJay (27. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> btw. wie bist du eigentlich mit der SSD zufrieden? Wollte mir noch eine Einbauen in den Mac Mini, 1TB HDD Und noch ne SSD reinquetschen, geht ja anscheinend ...



Kann nur empfehlen die SSD. Startzeit Windows 8 Pro in unter 10 sec. bis zum Einlogbildschirm.


----------



## myadictivo (2. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Mac - Frustfrei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was muss man denn an zeit investieren ? mittlerweile muss man nichtmal mehr bei der installation jeden scheiss mit tastendruck bestätigen...und nach der installation eventuell 2-3 treiber draufklatschen ist ja wirklich komplex 
also wer win7 nicht installiert bekommt sollte nicht gewerblich rechner verkaufen/konfigurieren


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> was muss man denn an zeit investieren ? mittlerweile muss man nichtmal mehr bei der installation jeden scheiss mit tastendruck bestätigen...und nach der installation eventuell 2-3 treiber draufklatschen ist ja wirklich komplex
> also wer win7 nicht installiert bekommt sollte nicht gewerblich rechner verkaufen/konfigurieren



Naja immerhin dauert die Installation rund 20min. Ist eben viel Zeit in unserer schnelllebigen Gesellschaft. 


Windows 8 hat auf meiner neuen SSD rund 10min gedauert, dann war es installiert. Treiber wurden bis auf die alte Creative Audigy 2 tadellos erkannt, musste noch 6-7 Updates installieren und dat wars.


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Mac - Frustfrei



Schade das es soviele dumme und faule Menschen gibt. Dadurch macht Apple ihren Gewinn. Zum Glück benutz ich seit Ewigkeiten Linux...

Btw OCZ Vertex 4 512 GB... Geht ganz gut ab, nicht umsonst die beste SSD


----------



## stefanru (3. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Mac - Frustfrei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so schauts aus !


----------



## BoomLabor (3. Dezember 2012)

Was sind eig. die negativen Eigenschaften von den SSDs?
Ist das nicht einfach nur Flash-Speicher? Der ist doch nur begrenzt umschreibbar oder?

Irgendwie klingen mir die teile zu gut um wahr zu sein ^.^
Sind die denn wirklich so schnell das man es spürt?


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2012)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Was sind eig. die negativen Eigenschaften von den SSDs?
> Ist das nicht einfach nur Flash-Speicher? Der ist doch nur begrenzt umschreibbar oder?
> 
> Irgendwie klingen mir die teile zu gut um wahr zu sein ^.^
> Sind die denn wirklich so schnell das man es spürt?



Die NAND Speicher nutzen sich bei Schreib- und Lesevorgängen ab, irgendwann wenn die NANDs relativ stark abgenutzt sind, kann es dann passieren das Daten verloren gehen oder die SSD defekt ist. Meistens haben aber eher die Controller Probleme wie z.B. bei der OCZ Vertex 2, da gabs ja haufenweise Beschwerden.


Deswegen muss man auch die Defragmentierung ausschalten, das erkennt Windows 7 aber automatisch. Dazu sollte man immer wieder die TRIM Funktion nutzen.

Sind die wirklich schneller? Nö...Win8 bootet nur in 10 Sekunden und Programme wie Live Mail oder Opera mit 10 Tabs öffnen im Bruchteil einer Sekunde aber ansonsten merkt man nix. :>


----------



## Ol@f (3. Dezember 2012)

Unter Win7 oder Win8 ist die Trim-Funktion automatisch geregelt oder? Hast du bei deiner Samsung830 die Zusatzsoftware installiert? Ich hab damalas häufiger gelesen, dass diese nicht so wichtig oder nützlich sei und hatte se deshalb weggelassen.


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Unter Win7 oder Win8 ist die Trim-Funktion automatisch geregelt oder? Hast du bei deiner Samsung830 die Zusatzsoftware installiert? Ich hab damalas häufiger gelesen, dass diese nicht so wichtig oder nützlich sei und hatte se deshalb weggelassen.



Ja Win7 und 8 erkennt nach einmaliger Durchführung des Leistungsindexes automatisch, dass da eine SSD an Bord ist. Die Magician Software darf man NICHT unter 7 oder 8 installieren, da Windows selbst die SSD gut optimiert, die Samsung Software würde alles nur verschlimmbessern und wurde eigentlich eher für Windows XP geschrieben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Dezember 2012)

Was man unter windows 7 (8?) neben indizierung und ruhezustand noch abschalten sollte ist das touch datum bei dateien.


----------

